# Grady Photo shoot at 16 weeks :)



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

Our handsome, super sweet, laidback and mellow little man had his first day out on a long hike without his dobersister. He was a bit apprehensive for the first few minutes, then easily warmed up. Even found some birds to stalk!

http://picasaweb.google.com/amanda.baerwaldt/20100309001#


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Loved the pics -


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Love seeing the photos... so interesting to see all the V's and how they are developing, their differences and similarities, working thru problems and gaining insight.


----------



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

Great Photos!! If you don't mind me asking, where were you? I remember you once said you were in the DC area. My parents live in Fairfax County and we take Remmy home often. That looks like a great place to take her next time we are there!! Very cute!! 

So true about how they develop. Remmy met her first V pup in months at the park yesterday. They were so different in color and Remmy's eyes are so green still!! They were so cute together!


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

remmy600 said:


> Great Photos!! If you don't mind me asking, where were you? I remember you once said you were in the DC area. My parents live in Fairfax County and we take Remmy home often. That looks like a great place to take her next time we are there!! Very cute!!
> 
> So true about how they develop. Remmy met her first V pup in months at the park yesterday. They were so different in color and Remmy's eyes are so green still!! They were so cute together!


I live in montgomery county, md and that park is in Boyds, Maryland. A fair drive for you. But perhaps we can arrange a playdate at my house or a park a bit closer with Grady and Nina  the next time you and Remmy visit.


----------



## remmy600 (Nov 30, 2009)

Sounds good to me!! Glad all your snow has finally melted and you are able to enjoy some warmth with the pup!


----------

